# crirping bird



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

has any of those chirping bird ornaments still around , need to be battry operated please call 715-427-3442


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Man that is ooooold school.

We used to put one on our christmas tree every year when I was a kid.


----------

